# Floor Heat has never worked on my Altima...



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2007)

I purchased my Altima used at 36,000 miles and the floor heat has never worked. all the other heating functions work properly, but the worst part is when i'm on the freeway the floor vents very cold air and will freeze your feet off! 

Its obviously some kind of an electronic motor that moves some vents to block air and such and i really can't get to it. I've blocked some of the vents with foam to keep it warmer but would really like to fix it... anyone had this problem? mine is a 2001.


----------

